# Adopt-A-Cop



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Forum Members,

I've cleared my posting this thread through the forum administration and received the approval.

A week ago, our department's Public Information Officer sent us an email regarding the officers from Newtown, CT. who had responded to the tragic incident at Sandy Hook Elementry.I wanted to bring attention to it to as many people as I could and I thought of you, the members of the forum. I am in no way minimizing any other people including the families who were affected by the school shooting. You may know about or have heard about the "Thin Blue Line". Yes, it does exist and reaches far and wide. I will do anything I can to help a brother or sister in blue. I ask you to read this and consider the information that it contains.

Thank you.

Tina

The following was created by Linda Antignani, from Mothers Embrace Yoga in Stratford, CT.

*The police officers who responded to the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting on Dec. 14 are facing more tough times. Many of them were so traumatized by the event that they have not been able to return to work. As a result, they will soon be running out of paid sick/vacation time and will no longer receive a paycheck.

Mother's Embrace Yoga Studio has been in touch with the Newtown Police Department's liason to find out how we can help these officers through donations toward food and necessities for their families.*

*We are happy to announce this Adopt-a-Cop fund. All funds donated to this cause will be converted into Walmart gift cards, where the officers and their families can purchase food and whatever else they may need while the officers remain out of work. All donations will be hand-delivered to the Newtown Police Department liason to be distributed to the officers.*

*We will gladly accept donations of any size - big or small. Here is a way for us to directly inprove the lives of officers who risked thier lives on Dec 14 and every day to protect our families. Please help us help them!*

*Walmart cards may be sent to: Adopt-a-cop Fund, c/o Linda Antignani, 180 Patricia Drive, Stratford, CT 06614*

*Or make a donation through Paypal via www.mothersembraceyoga.com*

*Questions? Contact Linda: 203-414-2607, [email protected]*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this opportunity with us. I'd be honored to help out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You can count me in too!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, I'll share it on my Facebook as well. Thanks for the link. I was wondering how their local Coroner's/Medical Examiner's office was doing. That is something I hope I never have to experience.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Old thread but something worth mentioning.

First and foremost, I'll support cops. They have the customer service job from hell. However, the FBI reported no murders in Newton during 2012.


----------



## Jcsgt (Aug 24, 2012)

As a 30 year+ law enforcement professional, I thank you for thinking of my brothers and sisters in blue. This is a wonderful cause for a horrible, horrible incident.


----------

